# Criminal charges were likely to be filed Friday against John Edwards



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FILE - In this Dec. 11, 2010 file photo, former Democratic presidential candidate &#8230;

RALEIGH, N.C. (AP) - Criminal charges were likely to be filed Friday against John Edwards, the culmination of a two-year federal investigation into money used to cover up an extramarital affair during the 2008 presidential election.
Edwards' attorney Greg Craig was traveling to meet with prosecutors in North Carolina, an indication that the former presidential candidate will likely be charged, either in a grand jury indictment or in a negotiated charge to which he would plead guilty.
A person with knowledge of the investigation said Craig, a Washington lawyer who was President Barack Obama's first White House counsel, planned to be in his client's home state Friday, where prosecutors were prepared to file charges. The source insisted on anonymity in order to discuss the private negotiations.
Prosecutors have told Edwards they will charge him Friday but plea negotiations continue, so a grand jury indictment or deal on a negotiated charge are both still possible, the person said.

Full Story:
Criminal charges likely Fri. against John Edwards - Yahoo! News


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

I didn't think there could be a bigger fraud and scumbag than John Kerry, then I was made aware of John Edwards.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Imagine the reaction if there was an (R) after his office.


----------

